# abbassare la priorita' alla compilazione

## linuxino

Salve sapete dirmi se esiste un modo per abbassare la priorita' che viene concessa a root quando compila o scarica(ad esempio file condivisi con altri pc) ?

Molte volte mi capita infatti che quando sto compilando (o scaricando) e sto lavorando il lavoro mi risulta difficile perche' il sistema va un po a scatti!!

Insomma mi serve sapere come assegnare una pari priorita' delle risorse del sistema a root e a utente normale!!

Grazie

----------

## bsolar

Prova a far partire ciò che rallenta il tuo sistema con una priorità più bassa con nice.

----------

## arturo.digioia

Penso che

nice -n 19 emerge quelchevuoi

faccia al caso tuo (e anche mio, mi stupisco di non averlo mai provato prima).

----------

